# Microsoft does not send me the key for win8 WMC



## ameneses54 (Jan 6, 2006)

It's been 5 days that I entered my email address in order to be sent a free " key for WMC" for my Windows 8 installation. I've used multiple email addresses and even though the Microsoft page states you should receive it "within 72 hours", it hasn't happened.
Could somebody enlighten me on this issue.

I've called Microsoft support 3 times now and thoroughly explained the problem and believe it or not no one knows an answer. They say that in order to get the "free WMC", you have to be running Win 8 which is absurd and not true.
Please scale up this consultation and help me out.


----------



## Adamworthy (Dec 17, 2008)

I imagine the issue is that lots of people will now be applying for these keys due to the whole making pirated copies legit thing which would probably slow the process down somewhat.

I myself am also waiting for a key for my second Windows 8 Pro PC, my first key arrived within a day or so and for this second one I applied on Saturday.


----------



## CRO_T (Nov 29, 2012)

Why cant they send the activation key instantly? The copy of windows and details can be verified later.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Seems it is a well known issue https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=w...f8971734a1165e&bpcl=38897761&biw=1366&bih=571


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

I got a couple of these keys, The first one, requested the day the offer began, took 5 days to arrive in my inbox (even though the site says 72 hours). Unfortunately, I accidentally deleted the e-mail before using it. The second one, requested a couple of weeks ago, arrived instantly -- I clicked send on the offer, went to my e-mail (different account) and it was there. I think it depends on the volume of requests they have at any given time.

Add features - Microsoft Windows


----------

